
Tiny Computer: complete CPU in under two pages of FPGA-ready Verilog - luu
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3232
======
kken
This is a link to a 4 year old blog entry that contains a broken link to the
article in reference. An interesting form of blog-spam...

~~~
nkurz
Technically true, although LtU is not typically associated with blogspam.
Maybe it's a crafty social search to see if anyone will fill in the broken
link?

If so, it worked on me:
[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~swm11/examples/bluespec/Tiny3/Thack...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~swm11/examples/bluespec/Tiny3/Thacker-
A_Tiny_Computer-3.pdf)

Turns out to be a really interesting article. I just resubmitted it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6352765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6352765)

